

Ask HN: Book recommendations on strong AI - olalonde

I'd like recommendations on books / resources on the topic of strong AI. Strong AI being artificial intelligence that matches or exceeds human intelligence. I know that we are not there yet but I'm a dreamer and the subject strongly interests me. I'm currently reading "Artificial Intelligence, A Modern Approach" by Russell and Norvig, but the book places emphasis on applied AI.Anything that will put me up to date with the latest research on the subject is welcomed.
======
markan
You might find this list helpful: <http://markan.net/agilinks.html>

